# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  lllllll بزرگترین اشتباه انتخاب رشته (کمک)

## gambegam

سلام . یکی از دوستام با رتبه ی حدود 600 منطقه 1 برای انتخاب رشتش که رفته بوده کافی نت براش انتخاب رشتشو انجام بده . طرف یک اشتباه کرده و مکانیک شبانه رو بالاتر از مکانیک روزانه وارد سایت کرده.
حالا میشه ویرایش کرد ؟ بعدا مهلت برای ویرایش میدن ؟
خواهشا جواب بدید خیلی اعصابش خورده .:yahoo (19):

----------


## N I L O O

> سلام . یکی از دوستام با رتبه ی حدود 600 منطقه 1 برای انتخاب رشتش که رفته بوده کافی نت براش انتخاب رشتشو انجام بده . طرف یک اشتباه کرده و مکانیک شبانه رو بالاتر از مکانیک روزانه وارد سایت کرده.
> حالا میشه ویرایش کرد ؟ بعدا مهلت برای ویرایش میدن ؟
> خواهشا جواب بدید خیلی اعصابش خورده .:yahoo (19):


بله میشه ویرایش کرد امسال ویرایش نامحدوده فقط زود بهش خبر بده بره ویرایش کنه چون ممکنه دیگه انتخاب رشته تموم بشه.

----------


## gambegam

خودم پیدا کردم : NOET 
اگه امکان ویرایش نبود این کافی نت با سرنوشت این بچه بازی عجیبی کرده بود .

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -

خودم پیدا کردم : http://register1.sanjesh.org/CSSarasari93/Applicant.aspx 
اگه امکان ویرایش نبود این کافی نت با سرنوشت این بچه بازی عجیبی کرده بود .

----------


## Mr.ALI



----------


## amn1

امکان ویرایش هست

----------


## Farhad.7

چه خوبه !!! امسال اینطوری شده نه ؟؟؟

امکان ویرایش قبلا نبووووود‌!!!!

----------


## amiradolf

پارسال که بود

----------


## parastuu

همیشه بوده امکان وبرایش فقط زمانش محدودیت داشت!

----------

